# seam allowance for next level's 3600 mens t shirt



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi forums I've been working on the finishing touches to my line and I'm trying to figure the seam allowance at the neck line for relabeling for next levels 3600 men's fitted t shirts for every size shirt please advise.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dopedaddy1 said:


> Hi forums I've been working on the finishing touches to my line and I'm trying to figure the seam allowance at the neck line for relabeling for next levels 3600 men's fitted t shirts for every size shirt please advise.


For specifics like that, it's probably best to contact NLA directly to get the information from them. 

They would probably have it as part of their specs for manufacturing.


----------



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanx for the response I just found out the seam allowance for next levels 3600 men's tee and it is 1/8 on four sides which adds up to a quarter inch for the total seam allowance


----------

